
Twitter puts ‘manipulated’ tag on faked Biden video retweeted by Trump - aogl
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/8/21170714/twitter-manipulated-media-biden-video-retweeted-trump
======
dirtydroog
Twitter just needs to be burned to the ground at this stage. It's a complete
clusterf __k. Only a moron would post anything on it. It can be fun to read
through the car-crashes though.

Edit: The Verge's website is not GDPR compliant.

------
ReptileMan
Wasn't the video just a snippet - not manipulated. Where he utters the phrase
we can only reelect Trump - dishonest, but politics as usual. I do think that
keeping neutral will be best for the tech giants. If they side with the wrong
side of the culture war the regulatory retribution will be swift and brutal.

------
treesprite82
The full quote is: "Because we can not get re-elect, we can not win this re-
election. Excuse me, we can only re-elect Donald Trump <short pause, audience
laughter, video cropped here> if in fact we get engaged in this circular
firing squad."

It makes the gaffe look worse than it was by missing out Biden's correction,
but I think it's too strong to say that the video is "fake" and "doctored" as
the article does.

